# Yamaha YS624 Snowblower Carb



## Gibbers84 (Dec 14, 2021)

I have an issue with the choke on the carb it is just free floating with no resistance for open or closed. Not sure what part is missing to hold the carb in start or running position as I don't see anything broken or missing. I brought it to someone to fix last year paid 200 bucks and lasted for 1.5 uses on my driveway before it failed. Just curious if anyone has any idea what might be missing from the Choke Lever to hold it in its respective position.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

Pictures?


----------



## English_Cat (Sep 1, 2020)

The whole throttle system on these yamahas are pretty complex, look up a parts diagram. There is a series of levers and springs underneath the carburetor/ behind the exhaust. I would guess you may have an issue there, but without pictures or preferably a long video, it's hard to advise.


----------



## Gibbers84 (Dec 14, 2021)

Not sure if this will work or not but here is a link, One video of a couple angles of me moving the choke and couple pictures






Yamaha Snoblower - Google Drive







drive.google.com


----------



## English_Cat (Sep 1, 2020)

Gibbers84 said:


> Not sure if this will work or not but here is a link, One video of a couple angles of me moving the choke and couple pictures
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That video completely explains your issue, the choke physically connects to the piece immediately above it, only for some reason that piece is seized in position. If you can get the piece above it to move, then the choke should operate correctly. The two pieces should move in tandem. If you don't understand, I can take a video on my one when I have the time.


----------



## Gibbers84 (Dec 14, 2021)

If you could that would be helpful. If you could it's been like this since last winter and ran great until then. My electric start is the next issue I have to identify what's going on but if I can pull start it I would be happy with that.



English_Cat said:


> That video completely explains your issue, the choke physically connects to the piece immediately above it, only for some reason that piece is seized in position. If you can get the piece above it to move, then the choke should operate correctly. The two pieces should move in tandem. If you don't understand, I can take a video on my one when I have the time.


----------

